# Willing to relocate for a billing/coding job



## rjackman (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello. I have been looking for a position as a Medical Coder/Biller in the Indianapolis, Indiana area but have been unable to find one. I would be willing to relocate ( at no cost to the employer ) to the Phoenix Arizona area or Naples Florida area. I have family in those areas that are willing to help me get established there. Since I do have someone to help me out with a place to live I would also be interested in an externship position in either of those places. If you know of any openings in any of the 3 areas that I have mentioned please let me know by post it here on my thread or by sending me an email @ michelle.jackman@att.net. Thank you so much for any help you can give a rookie coder!


----------

